# I have a naked dog !



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Charlie is going on a vacation for a few days at my daughter's house, so decided to get him a puppy cut. It will be easier for my daughter to manage. 

View attachment 138466
View attachment 138474


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

He still is cute. Did he pout or does he like it?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Charlie you look fabulous in your new style. Love it  !


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I like it too. What a cutie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

that will definitely be easier to take care of! He looks great!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Love the cut/ Hes adorable.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

At least you kept his gorgeous tail!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey, it's almost summer anyway. He's gonna love it. And I'm sure so is your daughter.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

He looks just like Ray after his major haircut. Ray really displayed some odd behavior for quite a while. Tell us if Charlie seems....well, kind of neurotic or not.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Love the cut and his beautiful tail. Hope he enjoys his vacation at your daughters.


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey what a coincidence my lily is going to be boarded for five days so I am taking her tomorrow to get the same cut. Looks good. But it's definately going to be a change


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Charlie looks great. This will be much easier for everyone.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Charlie looks as handsome as ever and I know he'll be so much easier for her to take care of. :chili::chili:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Charlie is beautiful and I love the new cut. His tail is gorgeous!!! :wub:


----------



## MalteseMommi (Mar 25, 2013)

I think it's cute with the fluffy tail


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

